# Breeding Electric Blues and jack dampseys



## EBJD Guy (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi guys im new to BCAA and wanted to hear your guys tips and advice for breeding Electric Blues and jack dempseys thanks a ton all facts and tips you would be willing to share would be great !


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Welcome! Run a search for EBJD and you will find a couple threads with some experiences/discussion.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

EBJD x with JD = babies looks like JD with EB gene (normally called Split Gene JD or SGJD)

Grow out the SGJD

Now cause the SGJD back to another fertiled EBJD or the parent EBJD that produce the SGJD... You will get higher chance to get EBJD babies this way.


----------



## EBJD Guy (Jan 28, 2013)

bump friday


----------

